# Indian Army tortures Kashmir village in freezing winter night



## xizhimen

*Indian Army tortures Kashmir village in freezing winter night*
Date: 25 Jan 2012




> Indian Army tortures Kashmir village in freezing winter night
> 
> Srinagar: There was a sudden crackdown of a vast portion of village Nehama Tehsil Pulwama in south Kashmir by a huge contingent of army personnel in their war-dress on 24th January(Tuesday) continuing for 4-hours in the evening till 9 pm without any apparent reason. The scores of persons including old-aged persons, men and women along with their children and day-old babies were forced out of their homes and kept under the open-sky in the freezing cold. They were allowed to enter their homes only after the 4-hour long search was over. Why these people were subjected to this inhuman treatment, no one has any answer. Which kind of democracy is it where the army rules and can impose the martial law at any place wherever they like?
> 
> None from the civil administration came to give any solace to these innocent victims living in the so called &#8220;largest democracy&#8221; of the world which is going to celebrate its 62nd republic day tomorrow. Let the civil government justify this 4-hour ling martial law which was imposed in a portion of this helpless village totally unnoticed by it.
> 
> http://kashmirwatch.com/news.php/2012/01/25/indian-army-tortures-kashmir-village-in-freezing-winter-night.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xataxsata

^^^^^^ brain farting and fake propogenda.


----------



## Bhairava

What a ....... ! 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/154982-136-airlifted-iaf-commences-rescue-ops-snow-hit-kishtwar.html

Chindits: IAF Carries Out Its Biggest Peacetime Rescue & Relief Ops In Snow-capped J&K!

Army undertakes rescue and relief operations Lastupdate:- Tue, 17 Jan 2012 18:30:00 GMT GreaterKashmir.com


Hiding behind Kashmir will not bring back those innocent,morally upright Tibetan monks to life.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xataxsata

This is real:

IAF airlifts 1,377 people in Kashmir - Times Of India

*IAF rescues 2,000 people in snow-slammed Kashmir
*































The Hindu : Cities / Hyderabad : Kashmiri students on a motivational tour

J&K students in city on Operation Sadbhavana - southindia - Bangalore - ibnlive

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Windjammer

There have been many fake encounters in Kashmir since an open rebellion against Indian rule began there in 1989. The Pathribal killings have attracted the most publicity.

In 2000, 35 Sikhs were killed in the Chittisinghpura district of Kashmir as former U.S. President Bill Clinton was visiting India. Security forces later that year shot dead five men in Pathribal and claimed they were foreign militants guilty of killing the Sikhs.

Local authorities carried out DNA tests on the corpses which showed they were in fact locals. Officials then asked the CBI to investigate.

Supreme Court Chides Army Over Pathribal Killings - India Real Time - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

good job by bhairava and xataxsata you both shut their mouth


----------



## desiman

xataxsata said:


> This is real:
> 
> IAF airlifts 1,377 people in Kashmir - Times Of India
> 
> *IAF rescues 2,000 people in snow-slammed Kashmir
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hindu : Cities / Hyderabad : Kashmiri students on a motivational tour
> 
> J&K students in city on Operation Sadbhavana - southindia - Bangalore - ibnlive



Pakistanis are too blind too see all this, trolls like windjammer will waste their whole day google searching for that one article to ridicule India because their hate blinds them, I feel sad for such individuals.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abhishek_

i think both PK and IN members are right, human right violations do occur in kashmir. And both sides are at fault, the poor Kashmiris suffer the brunt of the tussle between two brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

desiman said:


> Pakistanis are too blind too see all this, trolls like windjammer will waste their whole day google searching for that one article to ridicule India because their hate blinds them, I feel sad for such individuals.



Well Mr Dignity, instead of running around in circles like a yo yo, make an effort to enlighten your poor self....the link I posted appeared in today's WSJ.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xizhimen

Abhishek_ said:


> i think both PK and IN members are right, human right violations do occur in kashmir. And both sides are at fault, the poor Kashmiris suffer the brunt of the tussle between two brothers.



that's damn right,Indian army is very heavy handed in persecuting Kashmiris










---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abhishek_

^Did I hear a chinese talking about human rights. good job sonny 
make sure uncle wen doesn't hear you, or you might become a guest at a black hotel.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SHAMK9

anyone surprised here? no shockers at all here


----------



## xizhimen




----------



## xizhimen

Indian Army tortures Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xizhimen



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xizhimen




----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Arent OPs without links liable for deletions??


----------



## Abhishek_

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Arent OPs without links liable for deletions??


let the boy be, for once he is beginning to care about human rights..i'm sure tibetans would appreciate it


----------



## xizhimen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

xizhimen said:


>



Like they will ever expect the truth.


----------



## Abhishek_

we need to learn from china, bring on the tanks army boys.


----------



## xizhimen




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## xizhimen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Slap on so Called Democracy - India


----------



## SHAMK9

stop posting pics please, this is too much to handle


----------



## Abhishek_

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Slap on so Called Democracy - India



we are in no way perfect, but we try to change for the better. 
how are your efforts coming along???


----------



## xizhimen




----------



## T90TankGuy

look at the pics carefully mate . these are the paid stone pelter's of last summer . any way this would be the case in any part of the country . if you break the law the danda will come down . its not just localized to Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

xizhimen said:


>



These soldiers think they're tough because they beat the crap out of a little boy with batons?
BTW, why does that soldier on the left have a British Flag on his face?


----------



## Abhishek_

jbgt90 said:


> look at the pics carefully mate . these are the paid stone pelter's of last summer . any way this would be the case in any part of the country . if you break the law the danda will come down . its not just localized to Kashmir.


^don't ruin their dream. and dont dare tell them about the photoshopped image. 
nevermind the fact that the thread is about Indian army and the pictures are of local police. the high IQ at work

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Abhishek_ said:


> we are in no way perfect, but we try to change for the better.
> how are your efforts coming along???



what efforts ..  ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

A few photo ops by the Indian Army "rescuing" people isn't going to change the ground reality. You're not fooling anybody here, we know the truth and the Kashmiri people know the truth hence they seek their liberation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

A1Kaid said:


> A few photo ops by the Indian Army "rescuing" people isn't going to change the ground reality. You're not fooling anybody here, we know the truth and the Kashmiri people know the truth hence they seek their liberation.


the dissidents have the freedom, to leave our kashmir and go across the border. the land will stay with us.


----------



## prabhakar

A1Kaid said:


> A few photo ops by the Indian Army "rescuing" people isn't going to change the ground reality. You're not fooling anybody here, we know the truth and the Kashmiri people know the truth hence they seek their liberation.



dude..don't try to be over smart...we all know what u did in bangladesh and what is going on in balouchistan...

woh kehte hai na apna ghar sambalta nahi..chale hai raaj kerne...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

xataxsata said:


> This is real:
> 
> IAF airlifts 1,377 people in Kashmir - Times Of India
> 
> *IAF rescues 2,000 people in snow-slammed Kashmir
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hindu : Cities / Hyderabad : Kashmiri students on a motivational tour
> 
> J&K students in city on Operation Sadbhavana - southindia - Bangalore - ibnlive


 
OMG!, I always knew the Indian Army was just saving the people...lol


With over 500,000 troops.


----------



## prabhakar

A1Kaid said:


> OMG!, I always knew the Indian Army was just saving the people...lol
> 
> 
> With over 500,000 troops.



yaa..they are saving them from the terrorists...who blow themselves up on the name of Jihad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rcrmj

a perfect display of bharatis delusion and their true human rights condition, forget about those appalling abuses, they don't even have the very basic human rights of free access to food, sanitation and education


----------



## prabhakar

when some time write "Bhartis" 

we all know they have been pissed off by us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rcrmj

Abhishek_ said:


> the dissidents have the freedom, to leave our kashmir and go across the border. the land will stay with us.


its their rightful homeland, why should they leave not those cheap superpower wannabe bharatis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prabhakar

rcrmj said:


> its their rightful homeland, why should they leave not those cheap superpower wannabe bharatis?



why don't you free Tibet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

rcrmj said:


> its their rightful homeland, why should they leave not those cheap superpower wannabes?



the bleeding heart is adorable, i'm sure tibetans appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackops

Desert Fox said:


> These soldiers think they're tough because they beat the crap out of a little boy with batons?
> BTW, why does that soldier on the left have a British Flag on his face?


Dont comment when you dont know facts a danda can come down on you if you are riding more than 2 on a bike it can come down on your back with full force if you are wearing a cloth to hide your face these rules are for the whole country


----------



## Splurgenxs

> A few photo ops by the Indian Army "rescuing" people isn't going to change the ground reality. You're not fooling anybody here, we know the truth and the Kashmiri people know the truth hence they seek their liberation.



yea absolutely, its only in Pakistan that people know the truth..
The stalwart of truth....no wonder Pakistan is leading the world charts in every development index.



> Dont comment when you dont know facts a danda can come down on you if you are riding more than 2 on a bike it can come down on your back with full force if you are wearing a cloth to hide your face these rules are for the whole country



lol they think a danda is torture...id take a danda any day ,than be robbed by thugs ..

I didn't kno Pakistanis were so sensitive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blackops

rcrmj said:


> its their rightful homeland, why should they leave not those cheap superpower wannabe bharatis?


You mad bro drink some cold water lol for all we care kashmire aint going your near and dera friend tried and look what happened to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

I like Abishek already state feel the primary grief and concern is for the Kashmiri people. Most people on here that are putting flaming and abusive posts have never visited the place nor have an interest in the place. To them its just strategical and a place never to be allowed to rest. 

*Kashimir - my solution *

The Judgment of Solomon refers to a story from the Hebrew Bible in which King Solomon of Israel ruled between two women (in our case Pakistan and India) both claiming to be the mother of a child (in our case the child is Kashmir). It has become a metaphor referring to a wise judge who uses a stratagem to determine the truth, tricking the parties into revealing their true feelings. Specifically, the judge pretends that he will destroy the subject matter of a dispute, rather than allowing either disputing party to win at the expense of the other.

If you love the land and the people then let them decide - whatever they decide - accept and lets walk away and let them live in peace. Does it not make sense rather than to allow unnecessary hardship and more deaths. If you love Kashmir then let it live and let it go....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

superkaif said:


> I like Abishek already state feel the primary grief and concern is for the Kashmiri people. Most people on here that are putting flaming and abusive posts have never visited the place nor have an interest in the place. To them its just strategical and a place never to be allowed to rest.
> 
> *Kashimir - my solution *
> 
> The Judgment of Solomon refers to a story from the Hebrew Bible in which King Solomon of Israel ruled between two women (in our case Pakistan and India) both claiming to be the mother of a child (in our case the child is Kashmir). It has become a metaphor referring to a wise judge who uses a stratagem to determine the truth, tricking the parties into revealing their true feelings. Specifically, the judge pretends that he will destroy the subject matter of a dispute, rather than allowing either disputing party to win at the expense of the other.
> 
> If you love the land and the people then let them decide - whatever they decide - accept and lets walk away and let them live in peace. Does it not make sense rather than to allow unnecessary hardship and more deaths. If you love Kashmir then let it live and let it go....



I dont think any one is forcing any Kashmiri to live in India if he/she does not want to.. The question though is that does Paksitan love Kashmiris enough to accept them without the land of Kashmir. Or is the concern for Kashmiris just a farce to hide Pakistan's true intentions of land grab ? I guess we all know the answer to that. So you can safely can away the fake sentimental appeals


----------



## Jade

superkaif said:


> I like Abishek already state feel the primary grief and concern is for the Kashmiri people. Most people on here that are putting flaming and abusive posts have never visited the place nor have an interest in the place. To them its just strategical and a place never to be allowed to rest.
> 
> *Kashimir - my solution *
> 
> The Judgment of Solomon refers to a story from the Hebrew Bible in which King Solomon of Israel ruled between two women (in our case Pakistan and India) both claiming to be the mother of a child (in our case the child is Kashmir). It has become a metaphor referring to a wise judge who uses a stratagem to determine the truth, tricking the parties into revealing their true feelings. Specifically, the judge pretends that he will destroy the subject matter of a dispute, rather than allowing either disputing party to win at the expense of the other.
> 
> If you love the land and the people then let them decide - whatever they decide - accept and lets walk away and let them live in peace. Does it not make sense rather than to allow unnecessary hardship and more deaths. If you love Kashmir then let it live and let it go....



You don't understand Kashmir. That is why such a non implementable and simplified 'solution'


----------



## skyknight

prabhakar said:


> why don't you free Tibet ?


Tibet was freed from serfdom by PLA 60 years ago. 
For Dalai Lama and the serf owners, new Tibet is jail&#65292;while for the serfs new Tibet is the heaven.
The lamas belong to Dalai lama faction do not represent the common Tibetan people.
Most Tibetan people have a far better life than most Indians, and the gap becomes bigger and bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

[video]http://politics.people.com.cn/mediafile/201107/01/F201107011359021664930033.jpg[/video]


----------



## buddyboyyash

skyknight said:


> Tibet was freed from serfdom by PLA 60 years ago.
> For Dalai Lama and the serf owners, new Tibet is jail&#65292;while for the serfs new Tibet is the heaven.
> The lamas belong to Dalai lama faction do not represent the common Tibetan people.
> Most Tibetan people have a far better life than most Indians, and the gap becomes bigger and bigger.


 
does that justify inhuman treatment of lamas??....

its funny how if we say we saved kashmir from pakistan and how the pics of saving stranded people etc etc...its all false propaganda....also wen we say they are paid stone pelters....its all false right??...

wen u say u are working for tibet etc etc...post a few pics of monks....yaaaaa...tibet is a wonderful place and chinese army is most innocent of all...obviously monks live in tibet...not everyday army goes on killing for fun....

same with india

wat u r doing something known as DOUBLE STANDARDS....which kills constructive debate!!!!


----------



## fd24

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> I dont think any one is forcing any Kashmiri to live in India if he/she does not want to.. The question though is that does Paksitan love Kashmiris enough to accept them without the land of Kashmir. Or is the concern for Kashmiris just a farce to hide Pakistan's true intentions of land grab ? I guess we all know the answer to that. So you can safely can away the fake sentimental appeals



I think you have also answered my question. You would rather the baby be cut in half - fair enough thats your opinion. What i believe is there is deep rooted anxiety and sensitivity regarding this issue and is at the core of most of our qualms. What i suggested was just MY solution. If anyone has a definitive way of resolving the issue feel free to post. However please post and its about time we thought of the people that are actually belonging to the land and what their views are. We can all object and protest and voice concern - we are not the ones that are living with the everyday people. btw - i have no fake sentimental appeals - just genuine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## buddyboyyash

shud i start posting pics of how beautiful and peaceful kashmir is??...i have visited it and its really heaven on earth...but noooooooooo

it will all be propaganda and m just trying to fool people...


----------



## Abhishek_

A1Kaid said:


> A few photo ops by the Chinese Army "rescuing" people isn't going to change the ground reality. You're not fooling anybody here, we know the truth and the tibetan people know the truth hence they seek their liberation.



well said 
reminds of the thread about forcing tibetans to celebrate new year, or else

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyknight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

buddyboyyash said:


> shud i start posting pics of how beautiful and peaceful kashmir is??...i have visited it and its really heaven on earth...but noooooooooo
> 
> it will all be propaganda and m just trying to fool people...


Go post&#65292;
I show the development in Tibet&#65292;and also you can do the same thing.
Go post what happened in Kashmir in Sikkim


----------



## Subramanian

superkaif said:


> I think you have also answered my question. You would rather the baby be cut in half - fair enough thats your opinion. What i believe is there is deep rooted anxiety and sensitivity regarding this issue and is at the core of most of our qualms. What i suggested was just MY solution. If anyone has a definitive way of resolving the issue feel free to post. However please post and its about time we thought of the people that are actually belonging to the land and what their views are. We can all object and protest and voice concern - we are not the ones that are living with the everyday people. btw - i have no fake sentimental appeals - just genuine


 
the issue is pretty much solved as of now.Nobody is interested in it and if pakistan is,they have to initiate the dialogue.


----------



## buddyboyyash

beautiful kashmir - Google Search

m too busy studying....so heres a lil shortcut....


----------



## Abingdonboy

Okay, okay. We all know mistakes have been made n the Indian side in regards to Kashmir for which actions have been/ar being taken. However it is a bit rich for Chinese members to sit there and claim moral superiority when we all know what is going on in China and how brutal minorities are treated the only difference is this is done behind closed doors, monks don't set themselves alight for nothing. And it is even worse for Pakistanis to claim to be on the side of the Kashmiris when it has been as a direct result of their govt stoking the fires in Kashmir that so much bloodshed (on both sides) has been caused.

The GoI/IA should be lauded for, despite the best efforts by her neighbour, Kashmir is now relatively quiet, safe and prosperous- having the best tourist year in recent times in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

buddyboyyash said:


> beautiful kashmir - Google Search
> 
> m too busy studying....so heres a lil shortcut....


Show us the true smile of Kashmir and Sikkim people&#65292; show us how the India gov. work for local people, show how the local people love
India? can you?


----------



## seethru

skyknight said:


> Show us the true smile of Kashmir and Sikkim people&#65292; show us how the India gov. work for local people, show how the local people love
> India? can you?



false flagger!


----------



## skyknight




----------



## buddyboyyash

i have better jobs to do than to keep countering ur trolling...

kashmiri culture - Google Search

keep clicking on each pic to find out where it was taken

also....After successful election, 35,000 Kashmiri panchayat members to be trained | TwoCircles.net

panchayat means a team of 5 members who act as a mini government and courts in rural areas to look after development

and just for trolling purpose...theres another thread goin on....tibetans govt clash or sumthin like that....go and check it out

and for further info search for army medical camp in kashmir....enjoy


----------



## boris

In all the torture photos all security forces are police or paramilitary personnel not a single soldier of the Indian Army is in those photos.

Indian Army is busy fighting terrorists in the forested areas they dont have the time for protesters and stone pelters its the job of the police to handle all that.


----------



## buddyboyyash

btw....can u see the google pics??...i mean GOOGLE pics??...just wanna know for knowledge....is it completely blocked or partially blocked or wat??...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

rcrmj said:


> its their rightful homeland



Learn the History before Farting from your mouth!



rcrmj said:


> why should they leave not those cheap superpower wannabe bharatis?



Yeah Tibetans should not leave the land of Tibet but those chini shupaa paowa there should...!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyknight

Most Tibetan people live a far better life than most Inidans.
Except very few lamas belongs to DalaiLama faction&#65288;Do you guys know Panchen, the lamas belongs to him never make trouble&#65289;&#65292;
all the Tibetan Chinese are as patriot as the other Chinese.
Here are some Tibetan Chinese serve in PLA to protect their motherland


----------



## Bhairava

---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyknight

So show me the Keshimier &#65292;ikkim &#65292;Seven Sister States


----------



## Abhishek_

skyknight said:


> So show me the Keshimier &#65292;ikkim &#65292;Seven Sister States



right, because we are desperate for your approval

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

Free Tibet , Now !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

skyknight said:


> Most Tibetan people live a far better life than most Inidans.
> Except very few lamas belongs to DalaiLama faction&#65288;Do you guys know Panchen, the lamas belongs to him never make trouble&#65289;&#65292;
> all the Tibetan Chinese are as patriot as the other Chinese.
> Here are some Tibetan Chinese serve in PLA to protect their motherland







LOL...We also have *Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry*



> *The regiment mostly consists of volunteers from the state of Jammu & Kashmir. It has 50% Muslims while the rest represent other ethnic groups from the state.*
> 
> Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Whats your point?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava




----------



## skyknight

Bhairava said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------


Photo1,2 Nepal again&#65292;guys &#65292;can you just be more serious&#65311;
3rd and 4th photo are from China but not in Tibet. And you can see how civilized Chinese police treat the criminal suspects with civility&#65292;
sharp contrast with the Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

this dangerous and unstable environment has been much to their peril.....it's unfortunate that this campaign of torture, mass graves and mass detentions still goes on unabated. It's an issue which Kashmiri national leaders ought to take up with the ICJ; Hague, etc.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

dude....that was a longggg time ago.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i wont reply to someone who claims that it is the Kashmiris doing the ethnic cleansing.....you are so emotional, are you okay? You arent thinking straight.


----------



## xizhimen

Bhairava said:


> Yeah right. so civilized..running them over with tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Damn you heartless oppressors. What did these peaceful monks do ? Thrown stones ? Pick up Aks and grenades ? Indulge in ethnic cleansing which the Kashmiris did..? What crime they did ? *



and you know what happened next,the mighty tank turned right and left tried to avoid the guy and the guy and finally stoped,the guy climbed to the top and tried to pry open the hatch.he failed and climbed down and walked away.

check this link:http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/154327-tycoon-prods-taiwan-closer-china.html



> "Tsai said he, too, used to fear China&#8217;s ruling Communist Party and didn&#8217;t want to risk doing business on the mainland, but that changed after the 1989 military assault on student protesters in Tiananmen Square. While the crackdown outraged most in Taiwan, Tsai said *he was struck by footage of a lone protester standing in front of a People&#8217;s Liberation Army tank. The fact that the man wasn&#8217;t killed, he said, showed that reports of a bloody massacre were not true: &#8220;I realized that not that many people could really have died.&#8221;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Hmmm...

Dangerous Environment?? So much Dangerous Environment that 11 lakh tourists visited valley till 30th September only last year.

Mass Graves?? Spits yeah!! Swines are all lying died there who came in J&K without visa from across the border! Keep counting the Toll! 

Take up the matter with this and that?? LOL, You ppl are Trying since your existence  

Good Luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xizhimen

Bhairava said:


> *Damn you heartless oppressors. What did these peaceful monks do ? Thrown stones ? Pick up Aks and grenades ? Indulge in ethnic cleansing which the Kashmiris did..? What crime they did ? *



*you call these "peaceful monks"?*














*innocent girls murdered by Tibetan rioters*


----------



## Bhairava

xizhimen said:


> and you know what happened next,the mighty tank turned right and left tried to avoid the guy and the guy and finally stoped,the guy climbed to the top and tried to pry open the hatch.he failed and climbed down and walked away.
> 
> check this link:http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/154327-tycoon-prods-taiwan-closer-china.html


 
Take your communist propaganda elswhere. The Tank is not a Ducati which can swerve at your will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

skyknight said:


> Do bark louder! And see what are happening in India.



He just gave you taste of your own medicine,and you were asking for it.....why Mad now?


----------



## Bhairava

xizhimen said:


> *you call these "peaceful monks"?*



They are cornered Tigers, fighting back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*the topic here is not China/Tibet!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xizhimen

Bhairava said:


> Take your communist propaganda elswhere. The Tank is not a Ducati which can swerve at your will.



OMG,didnt you ever watch that footage,its on the internet everywhere,OMG,ignorant


----------



## xizhimen

nothing like Indian butcher Kashmiris


----------



## Bhairava

xizhimen said:


> *you call these "peaceful monks"?*



*You call these peaceful Kashmiris ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xizhimen

*Don&#8217;t look away from Kashmir&#8217;s mass graves and people&#8217;s struggle*
Submitted by Ali Abunimah on Wed, 08/24/2011 - 09:26



> Last Summer, during a massive unarmed revolt against Indian rule in Kashmir, the writer Pankaj Mishra posed the following question about the situation in the territory. It remains as valid today as a year ago &#8211; especially after the recent discovery of thousands of bodies in mass graves:
> 
> Once known for its extraordinary beauty, the valley of Kashmir now hosts the biggest, bloodiest and also the most obscure military occupation in the world. With more than 80,000 people dead in an anti-India insurgency backed by Pakistan, the killings fields of Kashmir dwarf those of Palestine and Tibet. In addition to the everyday regime of arbitrary arrests, curfews, raids, and checkpoints enforced by nearly 700,000 Indian soldiers, the valley&#8217;s 4 million Muslims are exposed to extra-judicial execution, rape and torture, with such barbaric variations as live electric wires inserted into penises.
> 
> Why then does the immense human suffering of Kashmir occupy such an imperceptible place in our moral imagination? After all, the Kashmiris demanding release from the degradations of military rule couldn&#8217;t be louder and clearer. India has contained the insurgency provoked in 1989 by its rigged elections and massacres of protestors. The hundreds of thousands of demonstrators that fill the streets of Kashmir&#8217;s cities today are overwhelmingly young, many in their teens, and armed with nothing more lethal than stones. Yet the Indian state seems determined to strangle their voices as it did of the old one. Already this summer, soldiers have shot dead more than 50 protestors, most of them teenagers.
> 
> The tolls of last summer&#8217;s unarmed uprising, violently suppressed by Indian forces with live fire, eventually rose to more than 100. And, though Kashmir is even less in the headlines today, protests and abuses &#8211; particularly the arrests and mistreatment of teenage boys &#8211; continue.
> 
> For decades, until today, the two-thirds of Kashmir under Indian control has been ruled under the Armed Forces Special Powers Act, emergency rule as repressive as the worst Arab dictatorship.
> 
> Mass graves uncovered
> 
> If all the suffering of the living in Kashmir has not succeeded in awakening international concern, the recent revelations of mass graves must. Amnesty International reported on 22 August:
> 
> Following a report by a police investigation team, confirming the existence of unmarked graves containing bodies of persons subject to enforced disappearances, urgent action needs to be taken including preserving the evidence and widening the investigation across Jammu and Kashmir said Amnesty International today.
> 
> Over 2700 unmarked graves have been identified by the 11-member police team of the State Human Rights Commission (SHRC) in four districts of north Kashmir. Despite claims of the local police that the graves contained dead bodies of &#8220;unidentified militants&#8221;, the report points out that 574 bodies have been identified as disappeared locals - 17 of these have already been exhumed and shifted to family or village grave sites.
> 
> The police report concludes that there is &#8220;every probability&#8221; that the remaining over 2100 unidentified graves &#8220;may contain the dead bodies of [persons subject to] enforced disappearances.&#8221; The report further clarifies that the only way to negate such a claim is to study the DNA profiles of the unidentified dead bodies and warns that in the absence of such tests, &#8220;it has to be assumed/ presumed that [the] State wants to remain silent deliberately to hide the Human Rights violations.&#8221;
> 
> While Amnesty welcomed this report, it calls on Indian authorities:
> 
> to initiate thorough investigations into unmarked graves throughout the state. All unmarked grave sites must be secured and investigations carried out by impartial forensic experts in line with the UN Model Protocol on the disinterment and analysis of skeletal remains.
> 
> The fact that an investigation has reached this point at all is to India&#8217;s credit, but given its appalling record in Kashmir, there is little reason to believe that India will provide justice for victims without strong pressure and exposure.
> 
> The silence of the liberals
> 
> While almost every other week, the United States issues orders to this or that country&#8217;s leader to step down, or to (very selectively) &#8220;respect human rights,&#8221; the Obama administration has been totally silent about the crisis in Kashmir. During his visit to India last year, Obama did not mention it.
> 
> In US media and establishment discourse, India is often presented as a colorful, &#8220;vibrant democracy&#8221; with a booming economy and an emerging middle class which is eyed hungrily by American corporations looking to export consumer goods &#8211; or jobs to India&#8217;s cheaper labor force.
> 
> I was reminded of the general obliviousness to the situation in Kashmir by a recent comment on Twitter from Princeton Professor Anne-Marie Slaughter, former Director of Policy Planning in Obama&#8217;s State Department, on the occasion of India assuming the chairmanship of the UN Security Council:


----------



## Bhairava

*Peaceful Kashmiris indulging in arson,stone throwing,destruction of public property etc.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xizhimen

Bhairava said:


> *You call these peaceful Kashmiris ?*



did i say that word"peaceful"?peace monks is what you said,not me.


----------



## xizhimen

*long live Maoist spirit,after Maoists take over India,Kashmiris people will be freed*











---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 AM ----------

*haha,This guy is soooo.. dumb,any time i look at this photo it never fails to make me laugh..lol...*


----------



## xizhimen




----------



## skyknight

Abingdonboy said:


> Okay, okay. We all know mistakes have been made n the Indian side in regards to Kashmir for which actions have been/ar being taken. However it is a bit rich for Chinese members to sit there and claim moral superiority when *we all know what is going on in China and how brutal minorities are treated the only difference is this is done behind closed doors*, monks don't set themselves alight for nothing. And it is even worse for Pakistanis to claim to be on the side of the Kashmiris when it has been as a direct result of their govt stoking the fires in Kashmir that so much bloodshed (on both sides) has been caused.
> 
> The GoI/IA should be lauded for, despite the best efforts by her neighbour, Kashmir is now relatively quiet, safe and prosperous- having the best tourist year in recent times in 2011.


You only know what your media wants to tell you, and you choose believing in whatever they said about China.
From what you said I can see that you know nothing about Tibet and Tibet religions,history,culture and the real life of Tibetan people&#65292;
like many western free-tibet hippies taking so-called free-Tibet as a fashion.


----------



## xizhimen

we already saved Tibet from God cursed serfdom.

western propaganda had portrayed old Tibeten serfdom as religious paradise,the truth is that system was cruel to the core,the majority of the tibetans were serfs who had no personal freedom to mention,they were the belongings of their masters,and their masters can punish them any way they want for even the slightest mistakes.serfs can easily lose their arms ,noses or other parts of their bodies due to the cruel punishment system.they can be skinned alive and their skin would be made into decorations like lamp shades and their skulls could be made into drinking vessels.their lives were worse than animals in old Tibet.

that is what a hell on earth really like.

Just google "tibet human skin drums" "tibet skinning" "tibet oil boiling" "tibet eye gouging" or various other torture methods; all of them happened under Dalai Lama.

Tibetan serfdom,life under the Dalai lama rule,Dalai lama himself was the biggest owner of serfs in Tibet.serfs were not considered to be humans whereas enjoyed no human freedom and liberty,they were just like properties belonging to their masters and lives totally confined to serving their masters.serfs lives were hellish under Dalai lama serfdom,serfs can easily lose their arms,legs,noses,eyes...for minor mistake they may make ,and those noblemen masters pushed cruelty to the new limit,they enjoy using human skin made objects.


----------



## fly2012

Abingdonboy said:


> Okay, okay. We all know mistakes have been made n the Indian side in regards to Kashmir for which actions have been/ar being taken. However it is a bit rich for Chinese members to sit there and claim moral superiority when we all know what is going on in China and how brutal minorities are treated the only difference is this is done behind closed doors, monks don't set themselves alight for nothing. .



Now you get the point. We Chinese don't claim moral superiority. Check the forum, how many times Chinese brought up Kashmir issues and How many times Indians brought up Tibet issues? The funny thing is, you guys quickly jump on Tibet news (like the one posted yesterday) that doesn't have any photo proof of police brutality and some of your country men had to post Nepalese police picture on the beating of Tibetans in this very thread. When there're convincing proofs of what you did in Kashmir, you call them either propaganda or "mistakes". Isn't that called double standard? 

Please clean up your own house first before pointing fingers to China/Tibet again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xizhimen

---------- Post added at 05:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

Bhairava said:


> Stop this propaganda against innocent Tibetans..
> 
> What wrong did they do to you..? Did they kill your people in milllions like Mongols or Japanese ? Did they subjugate you like British..? All they want is to be free from the brutal external occupation of their homelands so that they can live their life their way.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Good old Chinese communist propaganda...What is the truth..? The truth is you chinese have subjected an entire bunch of people (Tibetans) to your whims and kill anyone brutally who dare ask for his rights.
> 
> Your "little red book propaganda" will not work with us.


The way squeezing and oppressing the serfs just like what the poor villagers and the dalites are suffering in Inida now?
The whole Tibet culture and religions and life style are all well protected except serfdom. 
This has been shown in the photos I posted.
If they give up separating Tibet form China, we welcome they come back to his motherland, even DalaiLama.


----------



## Rockford

Hmm , on this thread there is a (ugly) joke going on , 

Chinese Guy (Posting some pics of Kashmir Roits )-- See you inhuman Indians , you are so cruel on Kashmiris , free tamil , free nagaland , maoist will take over india , (posting some more pics).

Indian guy (Posting pics in support for Tibet independence) -- See you communist chinese , you are doing so much atrocities on Tibetan people . 

Pakistani guy -- (Shouting) Kashmir will be free , and it will ours once again.


Come on people have some humanity , kashmir or be it tibet , Human rights must be respected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## desiman

Windjammer said:


> Well Mr Dignity, instead of running around in circles like a yo yo, make an effort to enlighten your poor self....the link I posted appeared in today's WSJ.



I dont need a troll to enlighten me, please go waste your time somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> *I dont think any one is forcing any Kashmiri to live in India if he/she does not want to.. The question though is that does Paksitan love Kashmiris enough to accept them without the land of Kashmir*. Or is the concern for Kashmiris just a farce to hide Pakistan's true intentions of land grab ? I guess we all know the answer to that. So you can safely can away the fake sentimental appeals




Kashmiris don't live in India, Genius.

They live in KASHMIR which India OCCUPIES.

The time is coming when Indians will vacate Kashmir with their tails tucked between their rear end, soon.

The pictures are testament to the brutality and moral decadence of the Indian people.

Those who live by the sword shall die by the sword.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hulk

Pakistanisage said:


> Kashmiris don't live in India, Genius.
> 
> They live in KASHMIR which India OCCUPIES.
> 
> The time is coming when Indians will vacate Kashmir with their tails tucked between their rear end, soon.
> 
> The pictures are testament to the brutality and moral decadence of the Indian people.
> 
> Those who live by the sword shall die by the sword.[/ QUOTE]
> 
> hypocrisy ...
> The people attacked India are your heros.
> If I like attackers they are hero, if I don't they are bad people.


----------



## notsuperstitious

What happened to that rule about posting kashmir stuff in the right section?


OOOH, Ooops Sorry!


BTW this chini user keeps coming back with different ids and keeps posting the same pictures again and again in different threads all created by him. Now we all know pictures are used as an education tool for simple minded beings, and reeducation and learning by rote are quite the norm in our neighborhood, by state policy. So its not unexpected. I was only commenting about that practice of deleting threads in wrong sections otherwise so diligently followed...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

Desert Fox said:


> These soldiers think they're tough because they beat the crap out of a little boy with batons?
> BTW, *why does that soldier on the left have a British Flag on his fa*ce?



Because he's a member of the British Indian Army. He's still serving her majesty Queen Elizabeth, the Crown.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

What a tread !!...and epic fail too. Why waste time on such issues like Kashmir. All those suffering pictures and videos are shown to the topmost people of HR committee already but they could not do anything against it, they cannot because justice is on India's side. YOU BREAK LAW, BE READY TO SUFFER.


----------



## Areesh

xizhimen said:


>



Love this pic. Something which I can't write on this forum due to fear of going pink is written by a Kashmiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Areesh said:


> Love this pic. Something which I can't write on this forum due to fear of going pink is written by a Kashmiri.



Yeah I know what you mean.. I similarly saw a video of hundreds of Balochi people chanting a chant about "Pakistan ka Matlab kya" but wont post it here because that will get me banned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

xizhimen said:


>



may be ........We should copy our neighbours.......................bring in the tanks..........lets roll.............hooohaaa


----------



## Prometheus

Pakistanisage said:


> Kashmiris don't live in India, Genius.
> 
> They live in KASHMIR which India OCCUPIES.
> 
> *The time is coming when Indians will vacate Kashmir with their tails tucked between their rear end, soon*.
> 
> The pictures are testament to the brutality and moral decadence of the Indian people.
> 
> Those who live by the sword shall die by the sword.


Sir,........we have listening this soon thing............will you please give us date when this will happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Yeah I know what you mean.. I similarly saw a video of hundreds of Balochi people chanting a chant about "Pakistan ka Matlab kya" but wont post it here because that will get me banned



Lol Baloch.


----------



## skyknight

sarthak said:


> These chinese are pretty efficient at killing people


Execution of death penalty criminal&#65292;photoed at least 20 years ago&#65292;I saw this photo 10 years ago on Chinese internet, we now use lethal
injection. What is the s*** matter with you Indians and the topic of this thread?


----------



## HZR2011

funny,posting the same pictures again and again....

I say create a new thread name it kashmir photos from 1990-2012 and post all ur 1990's photo 

But the fact is what ever photos u post here,is of NO use......

You know it,i know it.... Why waste time??


----------



## HZR2011

xizhimen said:


> ---------- Post added at 05:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 AM ----------




Just bring the tanks and show these kashmiri's how chineese treat separatists


BTW,i don't give a damn to kashmiri people....


----------



## I spikes therefore I am

We will do anything and everything in our land that is our problem but why fake Chinese and Pakistani members unnecessarily poking their nose into our internal issues?. Just stay away


----------



## skyknight

sarthak said:


> And sometimes , the chinese are not that efficient , they like their share of entertainment while torturing


I saw someone shameless before, but I never saw anyone is as shameless as you&#65281;
First you guys use the Nepal polices photos and claimed that they are Chinese polices, I exposed you Indians' lies
And now you guys again use a Burma monk who was killed by Burma police in 2007&#65292;and say he is Tibetan monk killed by Chinese&#65281;
What the hell are some Indian members doing in this forum&#65311;
Never face the crimes you Indians committed in Kashmir and meanwhile bash China by telling lies&#65311;
You are insulting yourselves and your country&#65281;
more link about this photo&#65292;Let's see how shameless some Indian members are!

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




sarthak said:


> LOOL , the issue is that death penalty in China can be given for huge number of reasons , like showing a rubber dick to a communist party member , or fighting for human rights, publishing a picture of Hujintao beating in the shower , and stuff like that


troll reported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

I spikes therefore I am said:


> We will do anything and everything in our land that is our problem but why fake Chinese and Pakistani members unnecessarily poking their nose into our internal issues?. Just stay away


You should first speak to your Indian fellows!


----------



## Fasih Khan

skyknight said:


> I saw someone shameless before, but* I never saw anyone is as shameless as you&#65281;*First you guys use the Nepal polices photos and claimed that they are Chinese polices, I exposed you Indians' lies
> And now you guys again use a Burma monk who was killed by Burma police in 2007&#65292;and say he is Tibetan monk killed by Chinese&#65281;
> What the hell are some Indian members doing in this forum&#65311;
> Never face the crimes you Indians committed in Kashmir and meanwhile bash China by telling lies&#65311;
> You are insulting yourselves and your country&#65281;
> more link about this photo&#65292;Let's see how shameless some Indian members are!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------
> 
> 
> troll reported



*These Indians surely are without any Integrity what so ever !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I spikes therefore I am

skyknight said:


> You should first speak to your Indian fellows!



This thread also started by fake Chinese ,first you must speak to ur nationals and stop bringing Kashmir issue in PDF.


----------



## EjazR

xizhimen said:


>



Most of the photos posted here are protests in Jammu during the Amarnath Yatra controversy of 2008. You can see this from the signboards of the shops. Most of the people protesting are probably Hindus.

Again as someone pointed out, the Army is not involved in riot control in urban areas but the local J&K police or the CRPF. Atleast this is better than using F-16s to bomb towns and villages in FATA and Balochistan.

There have been HR abuses by Indian Army particularly in the 1990s and they should be punished. There is no excuse to justify them and any Indian who says that they don't care about it should be ashamed of himself. HR issues is something even the Indian Army takes seriously so there is no reason for us as citizens to hold the army or even the police and CRPF for that matter accountable to HR standards. 

But falsely putting protesters from Jammu and passing it of as Kashmir shows intellectual hypocrisy. Also, you should also state the source and from where you got these pictures from. A lot of the pictures are mixed up with Palestinians, some are the early 1990s pics of Kashmir


----------



## Tshering22

Each time this sort of threads start, it meet with a similar response. What is the point again?


----------



## rcrmj

prabhakar said:


> why don't you free Tibet ?


to tease superpower wannabe indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

